# Nuphar japonica



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

I recieved a small shipment of plants and one that was thrown in for free was a Nuphar Japonica. I've found a bit on info on the 'net but not really enough. Any personel experiences with this plant? 

Hopefully it will survive long enough in a low light 10 gallon until I get my 29 gallon going.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

One of my favorites,










It is a slow growing water lily that just needs moderate light or better. Try not to completely bury the thick rhizome if you don't have to, because it could rot. They grow equally well for me in tank with or without C02. It seems to draw nitrogen better from the substrate than the water, at least I have found it to respond better to substrate feeding.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I have it growing in a 29 gal tank with a soil layer, no CO2 and moderate light with some morning sunlight. After an additional adjustment period where it gradually lost all its leaves except 2, it has been a very easy plant. I have trimmed the leaves off that grew higher than I wanted them and it has maintained that height for a couple of months now. Good luck with it!


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

That's exactly what I have it in, a 29 gallon, moderate light, no CO2. I hope it does well, I'm really taken in by it.


----------

